# Where is Aer Lingus Corporate office in Dublin airport?



## bazermc (16 Feb 2012)

I need to make a trip to the Aer Lingus head office in Dublin airport, however all I can find as regards the address is 

Head Office, Dublin Airport, Co Dublin 

Does any body know where exactly in Dublin airport is Aer Lingus.  I can find the Ryanair corporate office on google maps but not Aerlingus?

Thanks


----------



## peteb (16 Feb 2012)

Yeah there tends to be a big picture of an air hostess on the side of the buildings.  I think you need to turn right after the Clarion Hotel on the way into the airport.


----------



## vandriver (16 Feb 2012)

Dublin Airport (DUB), Swords Rd, Dublin Airport, Co. Dublin, Ireland
http://m.google.com/u/m/xSepwT

Hope this link works !
It's the big grey building opposite the car park exit.


----------



## bazermc (17 Feb 2012)

Thanks both for the help


----------



## bazermc (17 Feb 2012)

Excellent just found it on street view - Yikes - what a horrible looking building!!!!!


----------



## Billo (17 Feb 2012)

Have some or all of the Head Office staff now moved to Hangar 6.

There was some talk a while back of this happening.

Check before you go.


Billo


----------

